# nunca mejor dicho



## Collo1509

Ciao a tutti! Ho un dubbio e non riesco a trovare il termine giusto: non so come tradurre l'expressione spagnola "nunca mejor dicho" a l'italiano. Mi potreste aiutare?

Per chiarezza, un esempio: "Quella donna con un corpo di scandalo è, "nunca mejor dicho", la professoressa di anatomia".

Grazie mille!


----------



## Lerma

*M*ai meglio detto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Collo1509 e benvenut@ al Forum 


Collo1509 said:


> Per chiarezza, un esempio: "Quella donna con un corpo di scandalo è, "nunca mejor dicho", la professoressa di anatomia".


Per favore, ricorda di mettere tutta la frase completa nella lingua di partenza, lo spagnolo in questo caso.


Lerma said:


> *M*ai meglio detto.


Mi spiace Lerma, secondo me non ha molto senso questa frase.

Magari possiamo tentare di capire meglio il significato dell'espressione e azzardare una traduzione più adatta.
Aspettiamo Collo.
Grazie,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

> nunca mejor dicho


Jamás leído ni escuchado.
Sono curioso di sapere di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Collo1509

Ciao!

In certo senso questo modo di dire si potrebbe capire come una specie di scherzo, un modo di sottolineare un aspetto della persona o fatto di cui si parla.

Vi spiego ancora con lo stesso esempio:

"Esa mujer con un cuerpo de escándalo (cioè, molto bello) es, _nunca mejor dicho_, profesora de anatomía". (Ha un corpo bello e, _inoltre_, è professoressa  di anatomia. Quindi lo piccolo scherzo a cui faccio riferimento giacché, ovviamente, non serve essere insegnante di anatomia per avere un corpo ben fatto. Si potrebbe capire come un modo di sottolineare in modo immaginativo e a volte anche scherzoso la coincidenza tra due fatti (nell'esempio, bel corpo e anatomia).

Altro esempio:
-"Los dos accidentes ocurrieron en la calle Peligro"
- "Nunca mejor dicho!"
(In questo caso sottolineando di nuovo il fatto tra avere due incidenti e che tutti e due sono stati accaduti sulla via di nome "Peligro" (Pericolo).

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Lerma

*Nunca mejor dicho* se utiliza mucho en español en España. Las situaciones son múltiples y trataré de dar un ejemplo para que foreros más avezados en la lengua italiana puedan dar una versión más acorde que la mía (por cierto: no me la he sacado de la manga). La he sacado de internet en uno de esos tanteos que a veces hacemos para ver si existe la expresión literal en la lengua de llegada. Al parecer carece de sentido en italiano. Voy con un ejemplo y me referiré en último lugar al hilo que motiva mi respuesta:1º)Si un señor se llama Mauricio Grande y resulta que gana el primer premio del concurso de cabezones de su pueblo, donde son todos muy chistosos, el señor alcalde al entregarle el trofeo puede decir, entre el jolgorio general: *Hago entrega del premio a Mauricio Grande y nunca mejor dicho.* Creo que queda claro que en tono de broma trata de hacer un juego de palabras al hacer un paralelismo entre el apellido de Mauricio y su condición de ser el concursante con la cabeza más grande. El hilo de Collo 1509 habla de una señora que es profesora de anatomía. Sin necesidad de remontarnos a Rembrandt, se sabe que el profesor de anatomía necesita trabajar con cuerpos humanos. Coincide que ella misma tiene un cuerpo de escándalo (esto es muy elogioso). Aquí el juego de palabras se establece entre la profesión de la señora y el cuerpo espectacular que ella misma tiene. Se pudiera decir que la profesora experta en cuerpos humanos tiene ella misma uno que no tiene desperdicio *y nunca mejor dicho*.
Quisiera decir también que no es que me haya olvidado de escribir con mayúscula la primera palabra de mi aportación anterior sino que he olvidado unos puntitos suspensivos que hubieran dejado claro que la expresión estaba destinada a figurar en medio de una frase más amplia. Saludos cordiales. Lerma

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...l+"mai+meglio+detto"&cd=5&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es


----------



## brincola

Creo que en el sentido de 'no hay mejor ejemplo aplicable que el que tenemos presente'


----------



## Neuromante

Quizás algo parecido a "Mai cosi ben azecato"


----------



## brincola

Si traduzco bién *azzecare* como _dar en el clavo_ o _acertar_. Pero a mi me parece que no hace referencia a una cosa azarosa sino más bién a _recalcar la concordancia entre lo dicho y lo que está presente_.
Un saludo.


----------



## gatogab

Creo haber entendido.
Lo spero
*nunca mejor dicho* = para más encima/más encima = perdippiù

Esa mujer con un cuerpo de escándalo (cioè, molto bello) es, _para más encima(más encima)_, profesora de anatomía.
Quella donna con un corpo molto bello è, perdippiù, insegnante di anatomia.


----------



## chlapec

Magari "*appunto*" sarebbe anche adatto alla situazione.


----------



## don_ciccio

E' il mio primo post. Un saluto a tutto il forum!
Credo proprio che l'espressione equivalente in italiano sia "manco a dirlo".
Ciao


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La locuzione latina *"nomina sunt consequentia rerum" *mi pare quella più vicina al senso della spagnola. In italiano potremmo usare nel contesto della frase di Collo 1509, e a mo' di battuta, *"manco a farlo apposta"*.
Es.: Quella donna con un corpo da scandalo è, manco a farlo apposta, professoressa di anatomia.
________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Magari "*appunto*" sarebbe anche adatto alla situazione.


_Appunto = con precisión, precisamente._


> per l’appunto loc.avv. CO
> 1 appunto, precisamente: vorrei per l’a. ricordarvi quanto dissi ieri
> 2 spec. nelle risposte: come affermazione decisa, energica: «Hai intenzione di rimanere ancora qui?» «Per l’a.!»
> (De Mauro)


No creo que cuadre.


don_ciccio said:


> E' il mio primo post. Un saluto a tutto il forum!
> Credo proprio che l'espressione equivalente in italiano sia "manco a dirlo".
> Ciao


Benvenuto al foro.
_"Manco a dirlo" _mi sembra adatto.


----------



## chlapec

gatogab said:


> _Appunto = con precisión, precisamente._
> No creo que cuadre.


 
Allora, gato, se io dico scherzosamente: "il signor Di Nero è, appunto, l'arbitro della partita", non avrebbe alcun senso"?

Va detto que "manco a dirlo" mi sembra un'opzione eccellente.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Se me olvidaba otra opción parecida:
Quella donna con un corpo da scandalo è, *guarda caso*, professoressa di anatomia.

___________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## chlapec

nuevoestudiante said:


> Se me olvidaba otra opción parecida:
> Quella donna con un corpo da scandalo è, *guarda caso*, professoressa di anatomia.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> *NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


 
Aquí, al *retraducir* al español, seguramente diríamos:"...con un cuerpo de escándalo es, *mira tú por donde*, profesora de anatomía"


----------



## brincola

Si 'manco a dirlo' significa como me parece 'no es preciso decirlo' o 'no hace falta decirlo' no veo que se adapte tan perfectamente al sentido de 'nunca mejor dicho'.
La primera hace referencia a algo que es tan evidente que 'no es preciso decirlo', que 'se da por supuesto'. La segunda se refiere a que lo dicho define o describe perfectamente la realidad presente. Se ha dicho algo y se ha hecho de forma perfecta (para el caso real que les ocupa).
Ejemplo de lo primero: 
    - Supongo que me harás este favor.
    - ¡Por Dios!, no hace (o hacía) falta decirlo.

Ejemplos de lo segundo:
    - Este es un foro de los más interesantes.
    - Nunca mejor dicho (aceptación de que lo dicho se adapta muy bién a la realidad)

    - Este color blanco es la esencia de la blancura (calidad de blanco)
    - Nunca mejor dicho (aceptación de la concordancia entre lo dicho y la realidad)

    A veces puede adoptar cierto tono jocoso o irónico:
    Dos personas caen y quedan atrapadas en aguas cenagosas y una dice:
    - Creo que estamos empantanados. (la expresión empantanado se suele usar        
                                      mucho como parado, detenido, con la actividad impedida)
    - Nunca mejor dicho (dice la otra).

    Dos personas caen en un fuego y una dice:
    - Me parece que la cosa se está poniendo caliente.
    - Nunca mejor dicho (dice la otra).


Hay una expresión que tiene cierta relación con esta (aunque desde luego no es lo mismo)  y es 'mejorando lo presente'. Se usa para recalcar que lo presente es mejor que aquello a lo que alguien se ha referido.
Se usa muchas veces tras haber quedado en evidencia al decir algo que puede menoscabar (disminuir) la autoestima de alguien presente.
 Ejemplos:
     Varios hombres y una mujer están hablando y pasa otra mujer muy bonita:
      - Que mujer tan bonita (dice uno de los hombres)
      - Mejorando lo presente (dice él mismo u otro de ellos indicando que la mujer  
                                        presente aún lo es más)

     - Aquel foro de italiano-español es muy bueno.
     - Mejorando lo presente.  (este foro aún es mejor)

Por supuesto, no siempre suena convincente, pero se suele aceptar de buen grado
como un intento de suavizar la situación creada.

Ciao, amici.


----------



## don_ciccio

"Manco a dirlo" significa proprio "no hace falta decirlo". Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dirlo perché è tutto talmente ovvio/scontato da sembrare fatto apposta. Probabilmente è utilizzabile solo in alcuni casi.
Per quelli esemplificati da Brincola userei:
Niente di più vero/giusto/azzeccato.


----------



## brincola

Que en español sería 'Nada (es) más cierto'. Es quizás lo que más se aproxima a 'Nunca mejor dicho' (lo hace bastante).


----------



## Neuromante

¿Podría funcionar *e si vede/capisce*?

Quizás se pierda el aspecto festivo, de la expresión -Que podría ser mordaz o sarcástico, de hecho-


----------



## don_ciccio

> ¿Podría funcionar *e si vede/capisce*?


No, mi dispiace.

Quando si utilizza un tono ironico riguardo al doppio significato di una parola, come negli esempi del fango e del fuoco, direi che diventa:
"Nel vero senso della parola" (riferendosi al significato originario)


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Allora, gato, se io dico scherzosamente: "il signor Di Nero è, appunto, l'arbitro della partita", non avrebbe alcun senso"?


Sì che avrebbe senso, ma non perchè fa di cognome Di Nero, ma perchè è un arbritro e 'appunto' arbitra la partita.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oltre a *manco a dirlo*, trovo adatti *appunto*, *giustappunto*, *per l'appunto*.


----------



## liubiza

"L'hai detto."


----------



## Collo1509

Grazie mille per i vostri suggerimenti. Ci sono alcuni che si avvicinano abbastanza al senso in spagnolo di "nunca mejor dicho" ma mi pare nessuno che comunichi lo stesso esatto significato. Sembra sia un'espressione 100% spagnola...

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Neuromante

Mi ha appena venuto in mente:

Mai cosi palese

Non penso si possa dire "palesato", vero?


----------



## nic4

Io tradurrei con *"guarda caso".*

ciao


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Mi ha appena venuto in mente:
> 
> Mai cosi palese
> 
> Non penso si possa dire "palesato", vero?


Vero


----------



## Collo1509

Sono d'accordo. "Guarda caso" e anche "mai così palese" mi sembrano tutte e due molto adatte.


----------



## Larroja

Io opto per "manco a farlo apposta", che secondo me calza a pennello con il contesto e il senso originario.


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Io opto per "manco a farlo apposta", che secondo me calza a pennello con il contesto e il senso originario.


 
Ci aderisco!


----------



## Larroja

Collo1509 said:


> Sono d'accordo. "Guarda caso" e anche "mai così palese" mi sembrano tutte e due molto adatte.



Non sono d'accordo su "mai così palese" in italiano non vuol dire niente; quanto a "guarda caso", potrebbe anche starci, ma la sfumatura cambia molto rispetto a "manco a farlo apposta", in questo senso: 
"Quella donna con un corpo da favola è, guarda caso, professoressa di anatomia"> è come se il fatto che abbia un corpo da favola abbia favorito il suo diventare professoressa di anatomia, o l'abbia indotta a studiare anatomia, e non mi pare il caso della frase spagnola; 
"Quella donna con un corpo da favola è, manco a farlo apposta, professoressa di anatomia"> sottolinea la simpatica coincidenza per cui una donna di bell'aspetto si occupi di una materia per la quale è già naturalmente portata. Rivoto per questa soluzione!


----------



## honeyheart

Recordé este hilo, y quise hacer una aclaración:



Collo1509 said:


> non so come tradurre l'expressione spagnola "nunca mejor dicho" a l'italiano. Mi potreste aiutare?
> 
> Per chiarezza, un esempio: "Quella donna con un corpo di scandalo è, "nunca mejor dicho", la professoressa di anatomia".


Creo que el problema para entender este asunto es que el ejemplo inicial es incorrecto.

La expresión "nunca mejor dicho" se usa cuando, en determinadas circunstancias, una frase que se usa siempre en sentido figurado, *encaja textualmente tan a la perfección con una situación real*, que adquiere un sentido literal.

Sería, más o menos, algo así  : viene una persona llevando un cajón lleno de repollos para la verdulería, pero al pasar cerca de ustedes se tropieza y les tira todos los repollos encima; por el enojo, ustedes exclaman _"cavoli!"_, a lo que alguien responde _"¡nunca mejor dicho!"_. 



Al buscar en Google "nunca mejor dicho" se encuentran ejemplos de sobra (en español, y mejores que el que inventé yo ), con los que su uso queda muy claro.  A mí no se me ocurre cómo se podría expresar en italiano.


----------



## annapo

"Quella donna con un corpo da scandalo  .... è, la professoressa di anatomia".

se comprendo bene, il senso è: _quella persona con un bel corpo, quasi per una coincidenza fortuita, involontaria e perciò sorprendente, si rivela essere l' insegnante di anatomia_

in questo caso potresti tradurre:
_manco a dirlo è la professoressa di anatomia_
_manco a farlo apposta è la professoressa di anatomia_
_guarda caso è la professoressa di anatomia_
_il caso vuole che sia la professoressa di anatomia_
_per colmo dei colmi è la professoressa di anatomia_
_per ironia della sorte è la professoressa di anatomia_
_è niente di meno che  la professoressa di anatomia_


----------



## ursu-lab

Un altro contributo: 


 "Quella donna con quel corpo *mozzafiato* è nientepopodimeno che la professoressa di anatomia".

In italiano comunque esiste una costruzione simile a "nunca mejor dicho" che deve però adattarsi ai vari contesti:

*mai* ... *fu più *[aggettivo] ... -> per es. mai espressione fu più azzeccata.




Ma in questo caso specifico diventa troppo arzigogolata la frase.


----------

